# Yay Indy and Otto are some lucky Skunks!!



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://awards.boomerangtv.co.uk/pet-personality-awards/gallery/winners.php

I some how managed to win this  I think its up to £500 so i'm going to build an outdoor enclosure for them! As Indy won she will be featured on Boomerang on tv  Woop woop hehe


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Grats :no1: Indy is sooo cute!!

PS. Why have I not seen pics of your skunks previously? I remember the skunk excitedness thread which I believe ended without skunk pictures?


----------



## Tangeyorange (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww congrats and they are very lucky! And so extremely cute!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry!  Will upload some for you a.s.a.p!  They are super cute. One is like a big fatty and one is a skinny skunky  They look completely different ages!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

NOOOO!!!! You beat me 
congratulations though  She's very cute!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow gratz!
I wish I knew about this competition! Damn I must watch more T.V. in future:lol2:.

I think it is really cool that you won, far better then an oddly coloured dog which have beaten my fennecs in most unusual pet competitions before:2thumb:.
-Elina


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks people!

Aw did you enter too, Cloggers? I did see another skunk on there. No idea why I won so im pretty lucky!

The money will go towards a nice big outdoor enclosure for the daytime because I've now realised skunks have a rather pongy smell about them no matter how many times you bath them - well mine do! 

I found it funny how people put dogs and guinea pigs in the most unusual pet bit! How could a fennec not beat a colourful dog lol! Talking of fennecs Elina how are the kits yours recently had? I was sad I didn't see the adults are the exotic pet day hehe!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I'd entered my 8ft boa, more for the chance to win her a new viv, but I can't even find her on there now :lol2:
I remember when I sent the pic though, it came up next to a Labrador? How that's unusual I'll never know, anyway like I said, congrats. Get building that enclosure


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok some pics many are blurry sorry! Don't have many good ones of Otto. 

OO and also the last 3 are older ones.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

oooh, only just seen the pics XD what a beautiful tail your skunky has!!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! Hehe


----------

